# Time frame for case officer assignment



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Hello Expats,

I submitted my Visa application on the 30th of March. Could you tell me what is the usual time frame of being assigned a case officer? Thanks.

Regards,
Nithin.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

In my case took 1 month


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> In my case took 1 month


Would it help if I submitted all required documents and pcc before the case officer is assigned? And how long would it usually take for the grant once the case officer is assigned? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

nithin said:


> Would it help if I submitted all required documents and pcc before the case officer is assigned? And how long would it usually take for the grant once the case officer is assigned? Thanks in advance for your help.


I did uploaded all, except form 80, 1221 and Meds because security checks for Pakistanis generally causes delays. Now the CO has asked for them and given me 28 days to comply. 

In my opinion you should uploaded all documents or at the very least keep them ready.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Depends on your visa. For 189 it can take up to 10 weeks and for 190 it can take up to 189 7 weeks. Mine took around 26 days.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nithin, 

security checks for Indian citizens are usually quite brief, so you can definitely submit everything (PCCs, medicals, form 80) in advance if you want to speed up processing. On the other hand, passport holders from countries with (potentially) long security checks are advised to wait until the CO tells them to get medicals and PCCs done, because they expire after a year.


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your inputs.

@Espresso: I have already got my medicals done and i see that they are submitted. I will be applying for the PCC this week. But could you tell me what is form 80?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

nithin said:


> Thank you all for your inputs.
> 
> @Espresso: I have already got my medicals done and i see that they are submitted. I will be applying for the PCC this week. But could you tell me what is form 80?


Your history for the past 30 years. Download it form the the immi.gov.ae website. Form 1221 is basically a subset of form 80.


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Your history for the past 30 years. Download it form the the immi.gov.ae website. Form 1221 is basically a subset of form 80.


Thank you. I will look for it.


----------



## nithin (May 27, 2013)

Do i need to fill Form 80 by hand or can i fill it online and submit it?


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

I completed mine online, printed out the page that has to be signed, signed it, scanned it in and attached it to the rest of the document, with the extra information that didn't fit on the form. I used merge.smallpdf.com


----------

